# Taxi just sent me a pic of my mount



## TRX32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Picking it up at a bow tournament. This weekend. Can't wait to see it in person. this is a McKenzie 64U right turn.


----------



## easton400 (Jun 17, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

[email protected]


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

very nice


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY (Mar 6, 2012)

THAT ONE IS SUPER!!!

HortonWildman


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY (Mar 6, 2012)

What state did you get him in? It is a nice buck.....


----------



## TRX32 (Oct 23, 2005)

North Carolina


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY (Mar 6, 2012)

Very nice.....


----------



## dx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Looks great.


----------



## Gig49 (Apr 25, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## runningdeer (Mar 30, 2007)

congrats! great buck


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Great deer! I like that form too!


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

that looks great


----------



## TRX32 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Updated Pictures*

Here are some update pictures. Was in the area and picked it up today.


----------



## whitetail97 (Feb 4, 2012)

That's an outstanding buck and mount, congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmathes25 (May 21, 2012)

two droptines! Nice......If i could only be so lucky.

Good Job.


----------



## BringEmNorth (Apr 7, 2012)

Awesome buck and mount! Congrats!


----------



## easton400 (Jun 17, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

awesome. thats one great buck for sure.


----------



## mularcher (Nov 3, 2009)

Very Nice Buck


----------

